# Guinea Pig food - Likes & Dislikes?



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had Bubble & Squeak for a week now, and have been discovering by what what fruit & veg we already have as to their likes and dislikes.

I thought it would be interesting to find out if all guinea pigs likes and dislikes where similar or how much they varied, so here's my list so far (hope you have time to add your list ).

Apple - Like
Carrot - Like
Cress - Like
Cucumber - Like
Kiwi fruit - Like/Dislike (ate, but left until last)
Lettuce - Like 
Orange - Dislike
Parsnip - Like/Dislike (ate just a little)
Radish - Dislike
Tomato - Dislike

I'm intending to grow some lettuce, herbs etc (by preference it will be container grown) for their food, so they have it fresh from the ground, anyone else grow their own guinea pig/rabbit food?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't feed lettuce - no nutritional value!

This is a great site for showing you guinea pigs diet!

Guinea Lynx :: Diet


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine like fresh greens - well some of them do. Their overall favourite is lettuce in small amounts, but not Iceberg lettuce as this is bad for them. I get the bags of salad from tesco and they go crazy over it. They love grass though more than most things and dandelion leaves too although don't forget to give them a good wash. None of mine are really keen on carrots. Some of them like a bit of broccoli. They like celery too and tomato - well some of them anyway, they all seem to have different likes and dislikes. :laugh: They also like cucumber.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, I love guinea pigs!
Mine used to love spring greens and celery and also red peppers! (I hate them so I bought them just for the piggers!!LOL)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mine love dandylion leaves but dont go to mad as they can cause the runs. But there fab if your piggie has constipation. Mine adore celery and broccoli banana and melon


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

one of mine goes man for dandilions but she only gets them as a treat! and she loveee brocoli and carrots, but other one loveess carrots, tried cucumber neither ate it but they like banana oo and plain unsalted cracker but that one a one of treat ha x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mine use to like a odd weetabix


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for your replies 

Wish I'd read that 'diet' link before I went shopping, came back with a couple of treats, that are not suitable according to that link, they went in the recycle bin D'oh  I must remember to only buy natural treats such as willow sticks or willow balls, that's what I was looking for, but there weren't any.

I know lettuce has no nutritional value, but they enjoy it, and it doesn't do them any harm (apart from iceberg, thanks for that tip), so I'll continue to give, but not count it as a fruit or vegetable. 

Discovered mine also like broccoli. I was surprised to see red peppers and weetabix as likes, may try mine on red pepper, not sure about weetabix. 

Clover, am I correct guinea pigs like clover, and it's okay for them to eat it? Haven't got their run yet, will be getting soon. There's some clover growing in back garden, I thought that would be a nice place to put their run.


----------



## Angelbee (Jun 28, 2010)

My piggles love potato peelings. They go totally mad for carrot and green beans. 
I know that lettuce doenst do them much good, but they squeek loads if i get it out for them. They only have this as a treat though.
They also like parsnip peelings. 
Not keen on cucumber, but like a bit of apple as a treat as well.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I grow butternut(?)lettuce, basil and parsley for my lot.

Mine like carrots, greens, broccoli, cauliflower, melon(honeydew favourite) dandelions, grass, weetabix, bran flakes, porridge, ribena.

Dont like cucumber, parsnips, tomato.

*Heidi*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would imagine a odd bit of lettuce doesnt hurt in this heat extra fluid.. Mine had a odd bit ocassionally


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

My piggles love potato peelings

potatoe can kill your guinea pig it's on the list of never give them, however if they ok and you want to your choice. i'm just wanted to imform.

Also lettuce is ok if the dark green leaves. Icebury lettuce i think they can't digest so sits in the stomach thats why they say don't. same for rabbits to.


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for replies 

Tried a few potato peeling, mine don't like them. 

I've noticed they like the stalk of broccoli, but not the top bit. 

Cabbage they like, celery, not sure, they left more than they ate.

Weetabix/bran flakes, willing to give them a try. I assume this would be a once a week treat, just a little sprinkled on their dry food, rather than given regular, would I be correct? 

So far I've planted Parsley, but Rosie (puppy) has had her nose in the pot, so not sure how much she disturbed the seeds, or if they'll grow. I've got seeds for kale, cress, basil & coriander, which I'll hopefully get around to planting soon. :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Potatoes and peelings are poisonous to a guinea pig and shouldn't be fed! Broccoli and cabbage is something to feed only on occasion because like us, guinea pigs can get wind, and too much will cause them discomfort!

Dandelion leaves, peppers, cucumber, kale, spinach are all hits with my 4 piggies!

My kale seeds have just come through the post!!


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Have discovered mine also like spinach, parsley and pointed cabbage, but they don't like savoy cabbage, so we'll be having bubble & squeak for our dinner this evening to use up the savoy cabbage I bought for them.


----------



## bussell (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Newbie here - mine love celery, cucumber, tomato (both vine and cherry) carrot, spinach, dandelion, melon, satsumas, grapes, apple, red pepper, banana, cherry's, lettuce, cabbage, brocoli, cauliflower, sprouts (xmas dinner raw taken off bits), Pizza crust and garlic bread the odd treat lol :lol:


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm my two seem to be quite fussy, red pepper, pear and wholemeal bread to add to their dislikes. 

Buying them treats appears to be a waste of money, bought them 3 different types of treats (seedy type ones) and all three have been totally ignored, as have the willow sticks.


----------

